# The forgotten Russian helicopters



## bartje (Oct 19, 2009)

These helicopters are standing for some while now in a harbour somewhere in Belgium.
Sold to a company from Russia, but because the bill is not payed yet, they still waiting to be shipped.

Because these helicopters are that huge, they are not allowed to fly through the european sky,
and they were transported by truck to this place.

Check also these great 360 degree panoramas: http://www.urban-travel.org/documents/194.html

Bart
www.urban-travel.org


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## TK421 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very good Bartje, have you a full exterior shot at all?


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 19, 2009)

These look like they might be Mil Mi26s which I believe weren't allowed to fly because they were meant to be recalled to Russia and upgraded (some kind of technical fault) . They are absolutely massive and are used to transport all sorts of stuff. Have a look here for more info and a video


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 22, 2009)

Blimey that's ace! Nicely done!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea why people have to fabricate myths about these. Simply put; their paperwork/C of A ran out and because they had been grounded for so long, local repair to allow a transit flight to a repair facility was not feasible or allowed. EU paperwork for flying ex military or military based aircraft is complicated, and for non Russian reading crew the Cyrillic marked instrumentation may be problematic. Perhaps a reason why many Russian aircraft of military origins are registered in that country and operated by Russian companies/crews.


----------



## james.s (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice work


----------



## mal33bb (Oct 23, 2009)

*Russian Has Many Skilled Ex Miltary Workers*

Russia Invested a Lot in Weapon and Aircraft Technology During the Cold War, It Could have a Company to Rival Boeing ,
Instead it Built Up Weapons for a War to Spread Communism which was so Rubbish in State Economy terms,
Russia has Skilled People Pilots and Engineers Communism Wasted such Talent . Big Helicopters are in Demand the World Over Good Luck to the Russians.


----------



## mexico75 (Oct 23, 2009)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> I have no idea why people have to fabricate myths about these. Simply put; their paperwork/C of A ran out and because they had been grounded for so long, local repair to allow a transit flight to a repair facility was not feasible or allowed. EU paperwork for flying ex military or military based aircraft is complicated, and for non Russian reading crew the Cyrillic marked instrumentation may be problematic. Perhaps a reason why many Russian aircraft of military origins are registered in that country and operated by Russian companies/crews.



The same company has/had an Antonov grounded at Goose Bay in Canada for years after it diverted in with an emergancy, they couldn't afford to pay the airport tax and the Canadian government impounded it and left it to rot. It was one of these bad boys,




​
Great shots anyway bartje of an interesting subject.


----------



## smilla (Oct 24, 2009)

*wonderful stuff*

I'm such a big fan of yours.


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 24, 2009)

top shots as allways


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice close ups man.


----------



## Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome!

And that's one hell of a plane too.


----------



## Trinpaul (Oct 30, 2009)

Brilliant find mate


----------

